

WHAT? Habitable exoplanet confirmed? - bkhl
http://dvice.com/archives/2011/05/gliese-581d-con.php

======
Tangaroa
No.

They've made a model wherein which the planet might have certain climate
characteristics such that it might be habitable by some form of life and might
be habitable by Earth life as well, if the planet exists. There is a lot more
maybe in this report: [http://news.discovery.com/space/exoplanet-
gliese-581d-human-...](http://news.discovery.com/space/exoplanet-
gliese-581d-human-habitation-110516.html)

